# Just seen a new Fiesta ST - DULL



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it was not for the ST badge on the back it would not look any different to any other model in the range - theres subtle and then there is this - so horribly deathly dull to look at


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Totally agree. Saw one on the motorway at the weekend and its very bland


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> If it was not for the ST badge on the back it would not look any different to any other model in the range - theres subtle and then there is this - so horribly deathly dull to look at


Shame you couldn't post a pic, but yeah I agree, the new ST looks uninspiring, I do wonder how the 3 cilinder engine will fair after 40 odd thousand miles.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Can’t vouch for the st but after having the first ecoboost fiesta (64 plate) & absolutely loved it as my folks motability car. I’m a mad mini nut with a r56 Jcw so takes a lot for me to say I loved it nearly as much as my mini. I knew when we swapped it for the new shape fiesta I was gunna miss that one but ow boy. They gone like all brands now despite upgrading to the titanium & the sat nav/touch screen & radio. The rest is just cheap & nasty. One of our window switches the springs gone & it’s not even 6months old! Plus don’t even start me on the drive ability it’s gutless heavy & guzzles fuel in comparison  They’ve gone to far trying to improve it like the mini. Glad It’s not my car. Old one is happily borrow if I had the chance but this one not 

These car manufactures need to know when they’ve made a good one & stick to it with minor imprivents. Supposedly same ecobost enguine but it’s not as there both luke for luke minus the old & new models


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have not seen one yet , but its how it drives would my preference , although I needs to look half decent as well, what's so bad about it Andy?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> I have not seen one yet , but its how it drives would my preference , although I needs to look half decent as well, what's so bad about it Andy?


It's not that it's bad, more than it simply looks like a bog standard Fiesta. The standard alloy wheels are pretty dire looking too


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Then there is the price, this isn't the range topping ST-3 and my Previous shape ST-3 with options was £4k less. I think The ST-Line is very similar looking and even prefer that one with the smaller 17" wheels

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...m-badge-engine-size=1.4&sort=sponsored&page=1


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

A Fiesta in the ST3 spec in performance blue with no additional options comes in at £19,268 on drive the deal, or £18,575 in red. Or for a base ST1, you're looking at £16,500 in red.

Personally, whilst it doesn't shout out performance in the looks department, I suppose it isn't a bad looking car in the right spec/colour but I do much prefer the look of my old mk7 ST. Seem like the ST1 & 2 have different, less-appealing alloys. I'd prefer to find out how it drove as maybe that would make up for it a bit. I've haven't looked in any great detail but I thought that there have been some good reviews to date. I wouldn't be overly keen on some of the engine tech such as the cyl. deactivation as I think that it could go a bit wrong in the future but engines will inevitably change as time goes on to have more of this type of tech.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

c87reed said:


> A Fiesta in the ST3 spec in performance blue with no additional options comes in at £19,268 on drive the deal, or £18,575 in red. Or for a base ST1, you're looking at £16,500 in red.
> 
> Personally, whilst it doesn't shout out performance in the looks department, I suppose it isn't a bad looking car in the right spec/colour but I do much prefer the look of my old mk7 ST. Seem like the ST1 & 2 have different, less-appealing alloys. I'd prefer to find out how it drove as maybe that would make up for it a bit. I've haven't looked in any great detail but I thought that there have been some good reviews to date. I wouldn't be overly keen on some of the engine tech such as the cyl. deactivation as I think that it could go a bit wrong in the future but engines will inevitably change as time goes on to have more of this type of tech.


ST-3 cost me £17,078 (Options - metallic paint, spare wheel and centre headrest) and that was before they started production of the ST-3 and was £3k off list without trying at the dealer. The 3 cylinder does put me off a bit, but its supposed to be slightly comfier in the suspension department, im sure you know what the Mk7 was like round town at low speed. jiggly springs to mind :lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I got my ST2 in spirit blue with the spare for £16900, that was before the ST3 had come out. Before test-driving I imagined it would be sprung a bit like a zetec s, but I soon knew that it wasn’t the case. I personally liked it firmer and it was only ever jiggly at 30 but never crashy or rattly. Tbh I never drove it at 30 for any length of time as my commute consists of back B roads.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Had a close look at one today, looks smart with the right colour and alloys on. Don't bother in the Recaros if you're bigger than a 34 or 36 waist as they are tight.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a look at colours, not many take my fancy to be fair. The colour above im guessing is silver fox which looks like its been done in primer. Ford Performance Blue is too light for me, i much prefer the deeper spirit blue colour of my old one. Not a fan of white so for me would probably have to be Magnetic (grey) if i was to buy one


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Christian6984 said:


> Had a look at colours, not many take my fancy to be fair. The colour above im guessing is silver fox which looks like its been done in primer. Ford Performance Blue is too light for me, i much prefer the deeper spirit blue colour of my old one. Not a fan of white so for me would probably have to be Magnetic (grey) if i was to buy one


Yes, silver fox. From a distance it looked closer to the solid ST200 colour to my eyes, but that could have been the lighting inside - a nice colour I thought. White would do me fine, a bit easier going on the detailing front than my old Spirit blue.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like a Granny’s Car now


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Whilst my daily runner 1.0t Fiesta was at Ford getting it's service a week ago, the salesman that sold me my Focus RS over 2 years ago came up and threw me the Fiesta ST demo car keys saying:
"Glad you're here - lets go out in the air conditioned Fiesta ST for a bit..."

(it was 30 deg C in the showroom at least!)

I can report back that it's a great steer. The steering is spot on - the feedback from the wheel lets you know exactly what the car is doing even in the ST3 18" wheels which I thought may be a bit choppy.
The engine is a peach - it's very torquey which allows you to not hustle it along in a rev happy way, but coax it to gather speed in an almost relaxing way.
But put your foot down mid bend and the (optional) LSD pulls you round and out with a big grin on your face - almost like my 4wd Focus does.

It's a very cable machine that's for sure and one I might swap the 1.0t for in a few years as a fun daily driver.

The "new" Performance Blue paintwork is as dull as dishwater though - totally boring:




























The ST3 18" alloys are a bit VXR 









The LED light option looks cool though - and the indicators do the Audi turn signal thing:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks wise I know that it isn't going to win any awards, but I just know the drive will be spot on, as noted above.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

c87reed said:


> Looks wise I know that it isn't going to win any awards, but I just know the drive will be spot on, as noted above.


I think your right they had a big act to follow with the mk7.5 ST so if this was no good they might as well shoot themselves in the foot


----------

